# 58661, 58662, 58563, and 58558



## mpar3ker (Jul 23, 2015)

Help! I am trying to code all of these procedures and I can't understand what I'm doing wrong.  My software is telling me that the 58661 can't  have a 51 modifier (but I don't see this in the CPT saying it's exempt) and then reporting the 58558 with the 58563 is unbundling of services.  Any suggestions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## NVobgynCoder (Aug 5, 2015)

Do you have the op note available?


----------



## mpar3ker (Aug 13, 2015)

I will get it and respond back.


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 27, 2015)

58563 and 58558 are bundled but not 58662 and 58661. The order would be 58563, 58662 and 58661. Both 58662 and 58661 need a 51 modifier.


----------

